# Cheapest city to live in?



## Squexy (Jul 4, 2014)

I have read that small cities from east Germany have lower cost of living, which cities in Germany have the lowest cost of living?
Does anyone knows the average cost of living in Görlitz and Lübben and in the cheapest cities from Niedersachsen or Schleswig Holstein ?

Are there any city that someone living alone can possible live with 550 euros per month? (it can be anywhere)


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Squexy said:


> Are there any city that someone living alone can possible live with 550 euros per month? (it can be anywhere)


No.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

The official minimum for survival ("poverty line") for a single person in Germany is around EUR800/month. Below that, you can apply for social security support - or, if you're a foreigner, have to leave the country.


----------

